# Network Card: SIOCSIFFLAGS??

## Wyvern Skyraiders

System description:

Server (Gateway): LAN interface: 192.168.0.1

-> Acting as an Internet gateway and DHCP server.

Desktop: The computer I want to install Gentoo on.

-> Motherboard: P4S8X with onboard network card SiS900.

First, the server is already running with Gentoo Linux, and now I want to install a GUI version of Gentoo on "Desktop".

When I boot with the LiveCD, everything is detected correctly (even the network card), but for an unkown reason, I can't configure my network card.

Running  ifconfig only list the localhost interface (lo).

So that means that DHCP didn't work well.  Actually I don't even get a DHCP request on my DHCP server.

I tried configuring the eth0 interface with a static address but I get a strange message saying: SIOCSFFLAGS: Device or resource busy.

Strangely I don't have any problems using DHCP and my network card with Windows XP.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Wyvern Skyraiders

----------

## triwebb1

Do you have the right module loaded?  I get a similar error if it isn't compiled and loaded.  Do an "lsmod" to check it.  If its not there, then you need to modprobe it.  Then do "ifconfig" to see if there is an eth0.  If there is, you chould be able to do "ifconfig eth0 ipaddress netmask netmask" then to be sure, "ifconfig eth0 up".  Then you probably will be able to ping your computer and the gateway, but not past the gateway.  So then you need to do "route add -net default gw 192.168.0.1".Last edited by triwebb1 on Fri Jan 30, 2004 2:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wyvern Skyraiders

As soon as I finish booting with the LiveCD, I do a lsmod, and it displays that the SiS900 module is there, and probably loaded.

And I already tried configuring the eth0 interface with ifconfig but it didn`t work.  As I said earlier I got a strange message saying that the device is busy or something like that (see first post).

And since ifconfig doesn`t work, there is no point in configuring a route as long as the interface eth0 is not working.

Wyvern Skyraiders

----------

## Wyvern Skyraiders

Ok, the problem was easily resolved once I knew the solution.

For the P4S8X board to work properly with Linux, you need to disable The Plug n Play option in the BIOS and that's it!

Simple no?  :Smile: 

Wyvern Skyraiders

----------

## phillipt

A similar, odd problem....

First off - I am using the exact some mobo (P4S8X) and thus had the same SiS900 chipset problem with my eth0....

however, I was able to use Linux and networking (and all else) properly from the liveCD without needing to disable Plug-N-Play in by Bios...but disabling it did fix the problem I had getting networking to work off my install...

Thanks for the post...I had been searching for hours...

-Phillip

----------

## shadv2

Just wanted to add that this solved my problem, and I too had been searching for hours!

thanks!

----------

## m4chine

I too had this problem with my asus a7m266-d (amd768 chipset) and dual athlon mp 2800's. thanks for the post.

----------

